# A good price for an old 1 group Classic?



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi,

I saw this ad on gumtree:

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/r...coffee-espresso-machine-commercial/1014460302

http://www.gumtree.com/p/for-sale/reduced-fracino-1-group-350-offers-accepted-coffee-espresso-machine-commercial/1014460302

It looks pretty old, I've contacted the seller asking for the serial number but I was wondering whether £350 would be a good price? I am especially interested in this because I live in Durham, and it is *extremely* rare to find any used machines near me that I could collect locally.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Far be it from me, to sound negative but, this machine has been for sale both on Ebay and Gumtree for sometime, starting off at £420. they are unattractive in the home environment, which I suspect the seller has realised, having owned it but for a short space of time if I read the ad correctly. At £350 or a fair bit less it is a reasonable buy if you want that sort of machine. Go along and see it. It is a workhorse but in the home?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I wouldn't say so. I just bought an ex demo nearly new classic one group for £500 delivered and it came with three sets of brand new lavazza cups, a frothing jug and a kilo of beans.

I cant open the link for some reason but if its the one I think it is I wouldn't bother trying to negotiate with this guy as I tried to to a while back. He's asking too much for that machine and wont take a realistic view.


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

I offered £200 and that was rejected last week,hope this helps .


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think this belongs to Jason1wood who s a forum member. I may be wrong of course and no doubt he will tell me!


----------



## flyabynyt (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok then thanks, I'll look around and see if there is anything else i can get once i get the money.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Actually I don't think this is the one I once true for on eBay at all as that was in dartford, Kent

Having said that I still think £350 is a bit toppy for that machine. £250 maybe, £350 no. Not read the advert properly but maybe £300 if its had a very recent full service


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

My local sarnie shop has one of these and it's huge and butt ugly. You'd need a pretty big kitchen to accomodate and it's obviously going to need plumbing in. A 7l tank will take some serious wedge to run I would have thought. For me, if you want a commercial machine, there are a lot of good ones available on ebay around this money regularly. And if this one needs a couple of parts that only cost a tenner then why doesn't the vendor just replace them?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

That wasn't mine as I haven't had it up for sale. Just been playing around with mine now and it works but the only trouble is the grouphead temp is only about 50 degrees after about an hour of warming up.

Can't believe the steam pressure, it's a huge step up from the Gaggia.


----------

